# Platinum 24 SHO EFI - or - Platinum 30 SHO



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm pulling the trigger over the next few days since I'm getting off the Kubota for pushing show. I'm down to two models that are both $1799. I like the EFI since its the newer technology and the engine seems to have more torque than the non-EFI 369cc engine. I like the Platinum 30 since I think it's just a monster of a blower.

I like the extra width on the 30" but would still have to make two passes on walks regardless. Drive is two cars wide about 60' with a 3 car garage pad at the end. I have to do the pool patio and a dog dootie path as well. 

I'm in Northeast PA so we only get about 35" of snow a season unless the rare nasty storm comes thru so either is probably overkill. 

Ugh decisions.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Do you have a BX model or the smaller lawn tractor?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The driveway seems longer than 60.' Nice property. I wouldn't worry about not enough torque on the carbureted 369cc Platinum 24 SHO. The Platinum 30 SHO will get you finished faster but please realize the fuel tank is very small for a 414cc engine. With larger engine Ariens machines unfortunately you have to move up to the Pro 28 to get a real gas tank with enough capacity. Best of luck on your search, keep us posted.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

leonz said:


> Do you have a BX model or the smaller lawn tractor?


I have a BX2230 with a Woods FEL and BH. I used to use the FEL and a RB for snow removal. Hated plowing backwards.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Scrounger said:


> I'm in Northeast PA so we only get about 35" of snow a season unless the rare nasty storm comes thru so either is probably overkill.
> 
> Ugh decisions.


Pret


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Pretty simple decision, IMO. Shovel. I could get by with a Toro Powerlite and we average 70". My son is going to school and renting in an area that averages 230" a year. We refurbed an 11hp 30" Craftsman for his house and they have no complaints 3rd year going now. The machines you're looking at are for heavy/weekly snow removal, way beyond your needs.
> I'd personally take the $1700 and divert it to pool chemicals or Blizzak tires:grin:


What if he or she cant shovel?
I would get the 30


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Well,


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jtclays said:


> Well, people are kicking the doors down to finance $100K Escalades that get 18mpg, so more is always better, you're right.:wink2:


30 plat sho cost 1700 use it 15yrs sell it for 200 thats 1500 net cost thats a100 bucks a yr
Comparing that to a pos caddy that gets 15mpg if you are nice to it and its not as nice looking as the ariens is a bit of a reach
I would get a used 32 for 600 and call it a day


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Scrounger said:


> I have a BX2230 with a Woods FEL and BH. I used to use the FEL and a RB for snow removal. Hated plowing backwards.


=======================================================================

The old reverser pedals on the BX's are not very conducive to sitting side saddle and clearing snow with a blade-a rear mount would be different as the rear mount snow blower is a boat anchor when clearing and easy to stop. 

Thinking out loud:

Would it be worth your while to look at the smallest Bercomac engine powered 2 stage that could be mounted up front with a little modification to use a 12 volt winch in the bucket powered by the snow blower 12 volt system. 

I would be that calling the fellow that owns Jims repair who is also a Bercomac dealer would be able to fab up a lift set up for your front end loader if you want to take advantage of the BX as a tool carrier- cant hurt to think about it and give him a call as he could fabricate whatever you need to mount it on the bucket or a quick attach frame-saying that though simply chaining it to the loader bucket would be very cost effective for you versus buying a quick attach plate and a mounting plate for the Bercomac.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

jtclays said:


> Well, people are kicking the doors down to finance $100K Escalades that get 18mpg, so more is always better, you're right.:wink2:


Actually you can get 21 MPG highway easily with them


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Actually you can get 21 MPG highway easily with them


20 mile an hour winds out of the West and East bound on I-80 Nebraska maybe :wavetowel2:


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Pretty simple decision, IMO. Shovel. I could get by with a Toro Powerlite and we average 70". My son is going to school and renting in an area that averages 230" a year. We refurbed an 11hp 30" Craftsman for his house and they have no complaints 3rd year going now. The machines you're looking at are for heavy/weekly snow removal, way beyond your needs.
> I'd personally take the $1700 and divert it to pool chemicals or Blizzak tires:grin:


Well the shoveling is out of the question. I would end up with my drive a neighbors that I end up doing all the time. I have thought about the Ariens SSRC https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-938025-Snow-Thrower/p77401.html but was worried it would be useless for doing a path in the yard and the end of drivway. 

I'm told the professional versions of the SS are pretty impressive however.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

leonz said:


> =======================================================================
> 
> The old reverser pedals on the BX's are not very conducive to sitting side saddle and clearing snow with a blade-a rear mount would be different as the rear mount snow blower is a boat anchor when clearing and easy to stop.
> 
> ...



I've thought about a front mounted blower on the BX, I could power it from the center PTO, but they are too big for me to get into the back yard and the walks are too narrow. 

I hate that the lesser models from Ariens are just so cheap when you look at them. I'm going to check out the used market again, but most of what I wanted was only a few hundred less than new and poorly maintained.


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

jtclays said:


> Well, people are kicking the doors down to finance $100K Escalades that get 18mpg, so more is always better, you're right.:wink2:


At least the blower is a better investment than one of those beasts. I had a Yukon XL when the kids were little and it was the family hauler and we drove it 11 years. Still ran well but we no longer needed it for family trips, Scout trips and so on. Could never afford one of the new ones now. Unreal.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

jtclays said:


> You're right, I just can't get past nearly $2K for a snowblower:grin:. I've never paid more than $100 and refurbed them


ditto, worse here in ohcanada, i hate paying retail but i buy used cars that last for years what people are paying for honda and yamaha snowblowers


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

After a another trip (three places actually) I'm actually changing direction. THe big blowers are out and I'm looking at three single stagers, the:

Ariens Professional SSRC $649.99

Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE $849.00

Honda HS720AS $749

All fit the bill but I'm leaning towards to the Toro Snowmaster 824.

Matthew


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

jtclays said:


> 20 mile an hour winds out of the West and East bound on I-80 Nebraska maybe :wavetowel2:


Although its not a prius, You would be shocked what that GM 6.2L motor can do. 

I have the GMC version, coming back to the Boston area from long island, i averaged 27.7. I was able to keep it in 4 cylinder mode most of the time. 

Now if you drive it on the opposite end of the spectrum, you will see 13 MGP in no time. ( but the 0 - 60 in <6 seconds is kinda fun )


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Out


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Noreaster said:


> Although its not a prius, You would be shocked what that GM 6.2L motor can do.
> 
> I ha


----------



## Top98Percent (Dec 9, 2017)

Let me add to the analysis paralysis. 

Deluxe 28 SHO

More than enough machine for your property and region, $600 less expensive.

Enjoy :wink2:


----------

